# Miniature Bridgeport



## Bill L. (Mar 13, 2012)

Just ran across this.Puts my X1 to shame.
http://sites.google.com/site/machinistsite/TWO-BUDDIES/lanes-home/miniature-bridgeport---drill-press

Bill L.


----------



## Bill L. (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi etard,it's a Sieg X1 micro mill.




Bill L.
p.s. I also have a bridgeport and a round colum mill-drill.I use this for very small parts.


----------

